# Problems with FP1 & PBJ 0504...



## dannydubbbs (May 15, 2012)

First post ever. I've been a creeper since day one. Never really posted just read every post and done alot of searching for answers. I have never encountered a problem this forum couldn't get me through. Until now. I have always tried every new rom and kernel combo just For the hell of it, just to push my Charge. And I will preface this next statement by saying thank you to imnuts for all his continued efforts but I cannot run the new kernel. It slows down my phone in every way possible, from lag to multi taking to texting and dialing. I have just reverted to imnuts previous PBJ kernel and my phone is a smooth ever. Should I write this off and wait for the next iteration or have I missed something. I run eclipse 2.0, I got the ota to FP1 and had no trouble converting to ext4 using a voodoo kernel. Is anyone else encountering these issues?


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

no, my phone's a monster right now. check out my thread over on XDA about sqlite3 and there is also a post about pbj slowdowns (basically download autokiller memory optimizer and set it to the strict profile as imnuts works out the kinks in pbj) both of these editions along with downloading a cache cleaner app should do the trick for your phone. (I know they don't matter much) but I've been getting quandrant scores of mid 3000's on antutu's app.

you can never stop tweaking


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

Quite a few people have noticed the same thing, dannydubbs. My phone runs much better with the stock FP1 kernel on RFS than with the FP1 PBJ on EXT4. It's a problem with the kernel -- there's really no two ways about it. I'd personally just recommend sticking with stock.


----------



## Adrialk (Sep 27, 2011)

Falcyn said:


> Quite a few people have noticed the same thing, dannydubbs. My phone runs much better with the stock FP1 kernel on RFS than with the FP1 PBJ on EXT4. It's a problem with the kernel -- there's really no two ways about it. I'd personally just recommend sticking with stock.


+1

I've tried the FP1 PBJ a couple times and experienced the same slowdowns. Minfree settings, sqlite script, overclocking... nothing really helped. Recommend sticking with stock FP1 until the kinks get worked out of PBJ...I'm sure imnuts will figure it out.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannydubbbs (May 15, 2012)

Since the OP, I have installed memory optimizer and then reflashed the new 0504 kernel. Seems to be much better this go round. No redraws, smooth scrolling and no lag. Could it be that simple?


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

dannydubbbs said:


> Since the OP, I have installed memory optimizer and then reflashed the new 0504 kernel. Seems to be much better this go round. No redraws, smooth scrolling and no lag. Could it be that simple?


yes it is the only thing wrong with the kernel are the minfree values and pages that the memory optimizer fixes. i DO reccomend sqlite and ext4 despite what adrialk said. everyone in my post about both of those have noticed major speed increases. ext4 not as much because rfs is used much better in fp1 than before but look into sqlite, you will enjoy it.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

p2kmafia said:


> yes it is the only thing wrong with the kernel are the minfree values and pages that the memory optimizer fixes. i DO reccomend sqlite and ext4 despite what adrialk said. everyone in my post about both of those have noticed major speed increases. ext4 not as much because rfs is used much better in fp1 than before but look into sqlite, you will enjoy it.


What are some good minfree values?

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

aaronDroid80 said:


> What are some good minfree values?
> 
> Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


If you take a look in the development section Imnuts actually updated PBJ today (0524) with the adjusted values, just in case you were unaware.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I use the strict setting, but imnuts posted in an xda forum and said that he's adding those values to his newest update so the 0524 kernel should work perfectly


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I saw that later in the evening. I'm running it now, and it's awesome.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------

